# True Assassin (Fate/Stay Night) vs Hidan (Naruto)



## willyvereb (Jan 31, 2012)

Battle between two fodders with vodoo-like haxes.


True Assassin from Fate/Stay Night

*V.S.*



Hidan from Naruto


*Conditions:*

- Both combatants are serious with their CIS/PIS removed
- Battle takes place in the middle of a forest
- Servant immunities are turned off


*Scenario 1:* Regular combat with the conditions above.


*Scenario 2:* Hidan has a blood sample from Assassin while the Assassin touched Hidan with his Zabaniya. Who would win?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2012)

One if them acts more like a ninja than the other. And TA can attack while staying hidden in plain sight. Ask Shiro on that one. 

And TA's too damn fast.


----------



## willyvereb (Jan 31, 2012)

TA is faster than eye level with supersonic thrown daggers.
Maybe he's faster if we abuse powerscaling but scaling speed is a rather tricky issue in the Nasuverse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2012)

Either way his invisibility gives him the edge which for scene 1 he can stay in hiding and use Zabaniya. Scene 2 all he has to do is decapitate him.


----------



## Judas (Jan 31, 2012)

And Hidan is a nut to begin with. The only thing he has to his name is his agility.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 31, 2012)

Judas said:


> And Hidan is a nut to begin with. The only things he have to his name is his agility.



Pretty much this. Immortality doesn't mean as much when you can still lose a head or even a leg and be incapacitated. Hidan's effectively just a fast, somewhat-durable melee fighter with an ability he never gets chance to use.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Either way his invisibility gives him the edge which for scene 1 he can stay in hiding and use Zabaniya. Scene 2 all he has to do is decapitate him.



Can he decapitate with his Zabaniya? I thought it was just heart-crush, which is probably not that useful here...


----------



## Weather (Jan 31, 2012)

Knife to the eyes


----------



## familyparka (Jan 31, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Can he decapitate with his Zabaniya? I thought it was just heart-crush, which is probably not that useful here...



Actually a body cannot move without a heart pumping blood, so...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 31, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Actually a body cannot move without a heart pumping blood, so...



Yes but see Hidan can do really crazy things like continue to talk as just a head with no vocal cords.
Removing his heart really isn't going to stop him


----------



## familyparka (Jan 31, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Yes but see Hidan can do really crazy things like continue to talk as just a head with no vocal cords.



That's just because Naruto is inconsistent in retarded levels.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2012)

Hidan's immortality is deity granted or some shit

I doubt heart crush would stop him



but decapitation or limbs amputation will do just fine .. eyeballs too


----------



## feebas_factor (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah. Nobody really gets how Hidan's immortality is supposed to work...
He could win scenario two _if_ he actually gets a second to set up the circle while Assassin uses an ineffective heart-crush.

Scenario one I don't see his chances as a melee fighter being that good when his opponent has invisibility. Unless he lets himself be hit and gets a retaliatory stab in, not sure how likely that is to be possible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Yeah. Nobody really gets how Hidan's immortality is supposed to work...
> He could win scenario two _if_ he actually gets a second to set up the circle while Assassin uses an ineffective heart-crush.
> 
> Scenario one I don't see his chances as a melee fighter being that good when his opponent has invisibility. Unless he lets himself be hit and gets a retaliatory stab in, not sure how likely that is to be possible.



Not to mention that Assassin is a *ranged fighter.* He throws dirks like bullets even when racing through the forest when fighting Kotomine at full speed.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not to mention that Assassin is a *ranged fighter.* He throws dirks like bullets even when racing through the forest when fighting Kotomine at full speed.



Not to mention all thrown dirks are fatal and/or disabling attacks too.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 1, 2012)

Hidan immortalitly is indeed weird. Kishi said in the last fanbook that Hidan is actually dying very slowly in that pit Shikamaru blew him into due to lack of nutrition.......


----------

